# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم لينوفو سوفت ويير(Lenovo Software) شروحات :  طريقة اصلاح مشكلة بيت الخط Lenovo s850

## zarif

طريقة فك Lenovo s850 ولحام بيت الخط فى  لانة فى بعض الاحيان بينكسر وبيسبب عدم قراءة الشريحة والتليفون بيدى طوارى بدل استبدال واحد جديد

----------


## mco312009

بارك الله فيك يامبدع

----------

